# Having trouble riding my new Ride Warpig



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

It's a new board and is probably wider than you're used to; give it time. Also, if you're not used to a wide board, you generally have to be more intentional with your turning. Because it is wider, it won't roll edge to edge as quickly as a narrower board, so you must initiate your edges more forcefully - or at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my thoughts in a thread you should real all of;

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/246602-should-i-trade-my-warpig-small.html#post3197194



Phedder said:


> I think this is the crux of it. I hadn't really thought about it much before, but now that I have, here it is:
> 
> The Warpig rides differently to any other board I've ridden, as above it's a board that needs a high degree of inclination to ride well. The rocker in the tip and tail, along with it's width, means that it's fairly poor on a skidded turn. The tip and tail contact point won't engage the same way camber will, and with the width (especially on your size 8.5s) it's a lot more work leverage wise to help keep the board stable if you are skidding turns/skipping over crud. Ultimately I think it feels very loose and sloppy when skidding around, especially on bad snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Here's my thoughts in a thread you should real all of;
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/246602-should-i-trade-my-warpig-small.html#post3197194


All I could think of the whole time was "slide your bindings closer to the toeside edge"

Then you finally said it to.


That is all


TT


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

yea, the warpig took a couple of runs to get used to when I rented one for a few days. But once you get a feel for it, oh momma, I'm stayin out late tonight.


----------

